# Cheese Whiz



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Seems like I remember someone posting about a cheese that was like cheese whiz?


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think we could make that at home it is super processed...I do have two jars in the cabinet and anyone that know me must be thinking WHAT about now, as I am not a cheese whiz type of gal...but being from the north I know that you simply cannot make real cheesesteaks without it....


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I did a search here and nope no talk of Cheese Whiz


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you maybe thinking of Velvetta? It sounds like it should be like Velveeta, but from looking at the recipe, it can't possibly be! And therefore, not like Cheez Whiz, either. (See, it doesn't even have "cheese" in the name!! :lol )Someone has posted recipes for that on here a couple of times, including once recently.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Mornin'! 

The recipe for Velvetta I posted had a mention of being similar to cheese Whiz, but I can't remember if I typed that in when I did the recipe, I probably didn't since it didn't come up in a search. I have a few more cheese recipes to post from my old files. I'll try to get them up soon. 

Bernice


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I just know there was something about Cheez wiz... I did a search too and couldn't find it, but its been a while. Seems like I remember someone saying that it was what cheez wiz was made to mimic or like it was the "original cheez whiz". I don't know it's been so long, like maybe a year.

I'm pretty sure it was cheez wiz, because I remember it standing out. Cheez wiz always makes me laugh because it reminds me of my mom tell her story about when I was a baby and they got WIC or food stamps or whatever it was. They got several months worth at once and mom and dad each got carts and split. Mom came back with potatoes, milk, beans etc. Dad came back with a cart full of cheez wiz and crackers, plus some other junk, oreos and such. :rofl

I'll check out the velveta thing. Although the last time I ate that I got kind of grossed out on it, as it started to cool and turned into plastycheese and blech. I just make cheese sauce with cheddar normally. But might be neat to make.


----------

